# Lyft charging money for extra wait time...



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

So I posted this in the Phoenix site because I'm not sure if they are just testing this out in Phoenix, but I received an email today from Lyft. I usually don't read their propaganda emails but scrolled through it and saw this:










So I guess now if a rider knows they won't make it in 5 minutes they can pay an extra $3 to have another 5 minutes added to their fare, which the driver will ft if they choose to wait. Drivers can still cancel after 5 minutes and receive the $5 cancellation fee. It seems like Lyft is finally doing something that will actually benefit the driver for once before Uber.

I'm torn though if I like this idea or not because I don't want to have to wait 10 minutes for every damn person to get in the car.

What do you think?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> So I posted this in the Phoenix site because I'm not sure if they are just testing this out in Phoenix, but I received an email today from Lyft. I usually don't read their propaganda emails but scrolled through it and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 129001
> 
> ...


Its better than the 18 cents a minute
MINUS 25%
That Uber pays.

Ive been doing multiple stops and waits for my passengers since i started.
If they want a quick starbucks coffee on the way to work . . . etc.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Its better than the 18 cents a minute
> MINUS 25%
> That Uber pays.
> 
> ...


This would only apply to the initial pickup


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Drivers can still cancel after 5 minutes and receive the $5 cancellation fee.


The email never said this. It just said cancelling wouldn't affect your acceptance rate. I don't think you will see the cancellation fee now for 10 minutes in this scenario.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

fairsailing said:


> The email never said this. It just said cancelling wouldn't affect your acceptance rate. I don't think you will see the cancellation fee now for 10 minutes in this scenario.


It basically says this. It says if you cancel prior to the 10 minutes you just won't get the extra $3.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> It basically says this. It says if you cancel prior to the 10 minutes you just won't get the extra $3.


The word "just" is yours, not Lyft's. When Lyft omits a key clarification like this, it's always intentional and rarely in the best interest of the driver. We'll see soon when a driver cancels between 5-10 minutes with the extra time added.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I got the same email in Minneapolis. Although not real clear I read that you would still get the cancel fee just not the additional $3.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

So if you wait 10:30, they don't come and you cancel, do you only get $5 or do you get $8?

Also '$3 after commission' means $2.25?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Wish they would start adding this for multiple stops on trips as well. If we stop and they take 5 minutes, we make $3. That's about $36/hr for those shoppers who are in the store and want a "limo" type service.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd rather take the $5 and move on to someone that actually wants a ride. The rider requested me...they should be ready.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The problem is a lot of them will just cancel before you even pull up if there is any question at all about whether they will make it. Lyft ought to be charging at least $1 for all cancels after say 30 seconds or one minute. It is extremely frustrating to start your car get out of the lot and then see that they canceled and you get $0.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Until they do something about pax canceling when you're halfway to their destination (which is waaaay too many Lyft pax), I'm not impressed.

Lyft's dregs waste my time and money.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

I drive in Chicago. Maybe it differs from market to market but it's been my experience that in more than 99% of the cases, riders are in my car in less than 5 minutes. I also stick to the morning hours so that might also make a difference. For me, this new feature is next to worthless.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Wish they would start adding this for multiple stops on trips as well. If we stop and they take 5 minutes, we make $3. That's about $36/hr for those shoppers who are in the store and want a "limo" type service.


Uber should have hourly lease rates.
I will lean on my car and smoke cigarettes for hours
For a fee.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> So I posted this in the Phoenix site because I'm not sure if they are just testing this out in Phoenix, but I received an email today from Lyft. I usually don't read their propaganda emails but scrolled through it and saw this:
> 
> View attachment 129001
> 
> ...


I feel like I made less than minimum-wage yesterday and I'll make less than minimum-wage tomorrow.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Depends if you get a cancel fee after 5 min and want the cancel fee after 10 min. 

At .15 a minute (.1125 after commission), you are making .56c for the first 5 min and 2.25 the second 5 min for a total of $2.81 for 10 min of waiting, or an average of .28c a min. Better than average for sure, but still not worth it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I would wait 5 extra minutes every time, for an extra $3. Especially if the cancel fee become $8 if they no show after 10 minutes. Otherwise I might not do it because if they aren't there after 5, the chances of them not being there after 10 go WAY up.

I look at it this way... if I cancelled at 5 minutes and then moved on to the next ride, chances are my next ride is going to be many minutes away with miles to get there, and have a payout less than $3 anyway. So $3 for a five minute wait with no miles on the car is a pretty swell deal.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

In my city:
Wait time is 5 x .20 = 1.00
Extra wait time is an added $ 3.00 after commission. So a potential wait of 6 minutes could add up to 4 Dollars, so the very minimum fare will land at $7.00 for a short ride.

I think is a good thing, but in my experience Lyft riders are a whole more prompt that Uber riders, they start feeling the pinch when their app says that we are earning the moment we pull in front of the house, I don't think I will see that extra $3.00 that often.
Now, let's say they cancelation is $5.00, but if you cancel after 6 minutes you won't get the other three, but if the cancellation is from the rider, that should amount to a cool $ 8.00 and no fee.
Lately I been getting more pings on Lyft, like last night I was only at 2 to 1 against Uber which normally is 6 to 1, so that improvement might actually have an impact on our earnings.











Trafficat said:


> Especially if the cancel fee become $8 if they no show after 10 minutes.


If the rider cancel *and the same rules applies* to the normal cancelation, you could get $ 8.00 after 6 minutes.


----------

